# c2 duo & nvidia 8800, 2 preguntas [abierto]

## zorth

tengo este hardware:

2 hds sata2 y 1 hd sata1 limitado por jumper a 1.5gbs los 2 primeros a 3.0gbs

gigabyte dq6 rev3.3

E6600

2x1gbs ddr2 8000 gskill

asus 8800 gts 640mbs

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation SATA Controller AHCI (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0193 (rev a2)

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 10)

```

```

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 06 May 2007 15:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch prelink sandbox sfperms strict userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES"

LC_ALL="es_ES"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa amd64 amr arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cdr chroot cli cpudetection cracklib crypt crypts cups divx divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg font-server fontconfig fortran gdbm gif gimp glitz gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde konqueror libg++ midi mjpeg mp3 mplayer ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ocaml oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl pic png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl svg syscall tcl tcltk tcpd tga tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales vorbis wma wmp xcomposite xorg xprint xscreensaver xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard kbd mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

y mis preguntas:

* hdparm funciona y tiene de hecho la misma virtud de establecer el modo "udma !??!" en /dev/sdxx como si de un ide cualquiera fuera? algun truco de hdparm para sata2 ?

* cuando mi nvidia devuelve esto tras consultar a /proc, es normal ?

```

mar may  8 17:48:38 CEST 2007

/usr/src/linux

root!! Kronos: pts/2: 28 files 22Mb-> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0

Model:           GeForce 8800 GTS

IRQ:             16

Video BIOS:      60.80.0a.00.11

Card Type:       PCI-E

DMA Size:        40 bits

DMA Mask:        0xffffffffff

 cat /proc/driver/nvidia/registry

VideoMemoryTypeOverride: 1

EnableVia4x: 0

EnableALiAGP: 0

NvAGP: 3

ReqAGPRate: 15

EnableAGPSBA: 0

EnableAGPFW: 0

SoftEDIDs: 1

Mobile: 4294967295

ResmanDebugLevel: 4294967295

FlatPanelMode: 0

DevicesConnected: 0

RmLogonRC: 1

VbiosFromROM: 0

ModifyDeviceFiles: 1

DeviceFileUID: 0

DeviceFileGID: 0

DeviceFileMode: 438

RemapLimit: 0

UseCPA: 4294967295

DetectPrimaryVga: 1

SaveVBios: 0

EnableBrightnessControl: 0

PanelPWMFrequency: 1018

PanelBrightnessLimits: 65280

UseVBios: 1

RMEdgeIntrCheck: 1

```

si alguien tiene una 8800 seria muy interesante para mi y agradeceria la informacion que os devuelve para contrarestarla con la mia. mas que nada, porque a la que ando tocando las secciones de grafica & monitor en el xorg.conf el cual, por ahora, estoy usando el que me genero xorgcfg, las X me congelan la maquina   :Evil or Very Mad:  y no se bien a que puede deberse.

* tengo el E6600 de 2.4gz subido a 3.8ghz y es estable en windows jugando horas. de hecho, asi lo tengo aun de subido desde que empece y acabe de instalar gentoo entre el domingo y hoy, y pregunto: deberia quitar de la configuracion del kernel la opcion de que intente bajar la velocidad si la carga de sistema es poca? se superpone la configuracion de bios donde tengo deshabilitada el que baje mghz y voltajes si hay inactividad o gentoo esto lo puede modificar ? espero explicarme bien... pongo como tengo la seccion del micro configurada con el kernel que estoy usando ahora→

```

                                                      

                                                 Processor type and features

  │ │                        Subarchitecture Type (Support for ScaleMP vSMP)  --->                                  │ │

  │ │                        Processor family (Intel Core2 / newer Xeon)  --->                                      │ │

  │ │                    < > /dev/cpu/microcode - Intel CPU microcode support                                       │ │

  │ │                    <*> /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support                                       │ │

  │ │                    <*> /dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support                                             │ │

  │ │                    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support                                              │ │

  │ │                    [*] Symmetric multi-processing support                                                     │ │

  │ │                    [ ]   SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support                                               │ │

  │ │                    [*]   Multi-core scheduler support                                                         │ │

  │ │                        Preemption Model (Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop))  --->                      │ │

  │ │                    [*] Preempt The Big Kernel Lock                                                            │ │

  │ │                    [ ] Non Uniform Memory Access (NUMA) Support                                               │ │

  │ │                        Memory model (Flat Memory)  --->                                                       │ │

  │ │                    (2) Maximum number of CPUs (2-256)                                                         │ │

  │ │                    [ ] Support for hot-pluggable CPUs (EXPERIMENTAL)                                          │ │

  │ │                    [*] Provide RTC interrupt                                                                  │ │

  │ │                    [ ] IBM Calgary IOMMU support                                                              │ │

  │ │                    --- Machine check support                                                                  │ │

  │ │                    [*]   Intel MCE features                                                                   │ │

  │ │                    [ ]   AMD MCE features                                                                     │ │

  │ │                    [ ] kexec system call                                                                      │ │

  │ │                    [ ] kernel crash dumps (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                      │ │

  │ │                    [*] Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode                                    │ │

  │ │                    [*] Enable -fstack-protector buffer overflow detection (EXPERIMENTAL)                      │ │

  │ │                    [ ]   Use stack-protector for all functions                                                │ │

  │ │                        Timer frequency (1000 HZ)  --->                                                        │ │

  │ │                    [ ] Function reordering  

                                                    CPU Frequency scaling

     │                    [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                                  │ │

  │ │                    [*]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                                             │ │

  │ │                    <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics                                                 │ │

  │ │                    [ ]     CPU frequency translation statistics details                                       │ │

  │ │                          Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->                                         │ │

  │ │                    ---   'performance' governor                                                               │ │

  │ │                    < >   'powersave' governor                                                                 │ │

  │ │                    <*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                                 │ │

  │ │                    <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                                                   │ │

  │ │                    < >   'conservative' cpufreq governor                                                      │ │

  │ │                    ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                                            │ │

  │ │                    < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                                                       │ │

  │ │                    < >   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (deprecated)                                                │ │

  │ │                    <M>   ACPI Processor P-States driver                                                       │ │

  │ │                    ---   shared options                                                                       │ │

  │ │                    [*]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)   

```

saludos.

ps: añado, que mi tft es de 22 y la resolucion esta en 1680x1050. debo optimizar xorg.conf para tft en lugar, de como si se tratara de un crt ? la conexion es por DVI   :Shocked: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

hdparm no funciona sobre discos sata para configurar el modo udma.

En cuanto al resto, lamento no poder ayudarte al respecto, pero ya falta menos...

Saludos!

PD: Muy buen hardware, debe dar gusto compilar kde-meta sobre un bichito de esos... jeje.

----------

## Noss

Con riesgo a equivocarme, creo que los SATA ya traen activado el DMA por defecto, vamos que es una cualidad de ser SATA. Y si además lo pones en ACIH activas las características especiales de estos discos como el NCQ (Native Command Queuing). El modo NCQ es un modo de búsqueda de datos propio sólo de los discos SATA (que lo soporten) que permite un acceso más rápido a la información, ya que en lugar de acceder a la información en el orden de búsqueda que le damos, accede a ella en el orden en que está grabada en la superficie del disco duro, minimizando el movimiento de la cabeza lectora, la espera y el desgaste del sistema. Una buena analogía sería un ascensor: Si presionáramos todos los pisos en ordena aleatorio y el ascensor siguiera ese orden, no pararía de subir y bajar, en lugar de hacerlo de una manera más lógica piso por piso.

te pego el enlace de donde he sacado esta info, tambien te puede servir para meter los drivers AHCI en Xp por si no los has puestos y te interesa:

http://www.tecnycenter.com/foros/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=464

un saludo

----------

## zorth

hola.

pues si que compila rapidito si xD...

en bios tanto ich8r como jmicron los tengo habilitados en modo AHCI. asi pues, windows lo tengo con los drivers ahci y linux, pues imagino por ahora que tambien o no me habria compilado el kernel xD ...   :Shocked:  pero vamos, al ser el hardware nuevo y venir de un amd xp, abit nf7s , etc etc tras 4 años de uso, me he encontrado un tanto perdido al principio.

la dvdrw finalmente, como con los restos de mi antiguo pc le he montado una torre a mi hermana de gratis... pues me compre una nueva sata y la piooner se la he dado a ella junto al resto. umm.... tengo que seguir probando cosas, aun me quedan mil chorradas que tenia antes y ahora... no. 

bueno, si alguien tiene un c2 duo con overclock y se ha compilado las fuentes a mano como yo, que postee su configuracion del nucleo para comparar  :Smile: 

saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Noss: Interesantísimo lo del NCQ, no estaba al corriente de esto... Un poco de informacion adicional al respecto por si a alguien le interesa.

Espero que no moleste zorth, me fuí del hilo de la conversación... jeje.

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Con riesgo a equivocarme, creo que los SATA ya traen activado el DMA por defecto, vamos que es una cualidad de ser SATA.

 

La utilidad para discos manejados a través de SCSI, SATA incluídos, es sdparm. La técnica en SCSI para el Bus Mastering no es (o no tiene por qué ser, no estoy muy seguro) UDMA. Así que mientrar la unidad rule bien no me preocuparía mucho por el tema.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y si además lo pones en ACIH activas las características especiales de estos discos como el NCQ (Native Command Queuing). El modo NCQ es un modo de búsqueda de datos propio sólo de los discos SATA (que lo soporten) que permite un acceso más rápido a la información, ya que en lugar de acceder a la información en el orden de búsqueda que le damos, accede a ella en el orden en que está grabada en la superficie del disco duro, minimizando el movimiento de la cabeza lectora, la espera y el desgaste del sistema.

 

En sistemas operativos de menos calidad, pasan esas cosas. En linux, igual que tenemos un gestor o despachador (scheduler) de procesos, tenemos también un i/o scheduler. Es decír, que no necesitamos para nada uno externo. Tenemos un gestor de operaciones de entrada/salida desde hace mucho, y, en parte, eso es por lo que los volúmenes fragmentados no reciben virtualmente penalización en su rendimiento, a no ser que la fragmentación sea realmente severa.

El funcionamiento de un I/O scheduler ya lo has descrito tú más arriba, básicamente, reordena las operaciones de entrada y salida de forma que se realicen de la forma más eficiente, lo cual es distinto según el dispositivo en cuestión, aunque eso a nosotros no nos importa, son detalles gestionados de forma transparente. Así que NCQ tiene poca o ninguna relevancia en linux, hasta donde mi mente alcanza. Si alguien tiene más info estaré encantado de oírla, puesto que tampoco es que sea un experto en el tema y siempre estoy más que encantado de aprender más cosas.

EDIT/PS. Debí decir "que es discutible la utilidad de NCQ en linux" en lugar de "Es decír, que no necesitamos para nada uno externo.", porque tampoco es que yo tenga constancia oficial de eso. Si alguien quiere saber más sobre i/o schedulers, hay mucha info en la red, por ejemplo, un artículo resumen más o menos asequible al usuario medio es este:

http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6931

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tomado del enlace de 6th pink

 *Quote:*   

> The I/O scheduler schedules the pending I/O requests in order to minimize the time spent moving the disk head. This, in turn, minimizes disk seek time and maximizes hard disk throughput.

 

Es decir, basicamente es lo mismo pero un nivel mas arriba. Si no entiendo mal NCQ ya depende del driver, del bios y por ultimo de la lógica del disco rígido

No debería de por si aumentar aun más el rendimiendo aprovechando ambas tecnologías? A lo que voy, no hay forma de que el sistema operativo controle que clindro, que cabeza y que sector se tiene que leer o escribir a continuación, me imagino que en un fs altamente fragmentado la combinación de I/O Schedulers + NCQ debe ayudar bastante, no?

y ahora si, que este hilo se fué totalmente por las ramas... (y se está poniendo de lo mas interesante, de paso)

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No debería de por si aumentar aun más el rendimiendo aprovechando ambas tecnologías? A lo que voy, no hay forma de que el sistema operativo controle que clindro, que cabeza y que sector se tiene que leer o escribir a continuación, me imagino que en un fs altamente fragmentado la combinación de I/O Schedulers + NCQ debe ayudar bastante, no?
> 
> 

 

Pues no lo se. Imagino que a veces si... y otras no tanto. 

Imagina una situación teórica donde tu scheduler de turno ya ha realizado la mejor reordenación posible. O aquellas operaciones que, casualmente sean secuenciales -no aleatorias- en un dispositivo sin fragmenteción (o incluso con ella, todo es echarle imaginación). En estos casos, al estar las i/o ya optimizada al máximo, atravesar una capa adicional tan solo añade procesamiento que no mejorará en nada el resultado.

Es un caso límite, si, pero a mi es que me gusta pensar siempre en lo peor jeje. Vuelvo a decir que son solo teorizaciones mías. No he realizado tests de rendimiento sobre SATA con uno u otro modelo de operación.

----------

## bontakun

 *zorth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si alguien tiene una 8800 seria muy interesante para mi y agradeceria la informacion que os devuelve para contrarestarla con la mia. mas que nada, porque a la que ando tocando las secciones de grafica & monitor en el xorg.conf el cual, por ahora, estoy usando el que me genero xorgcfg, las X me congelan la maquina   y no se bien a que puede deberse.
> 
> 

 

no tengo el proc a mano en este momento... pero de inmediato t digo que para poder tener medianamente corriendo una 8800 en linux (digo medianament x q aun no puedo hacerla funcionar bien) debes tener instalados los ultimos controladores de nvidia... no los del portage...

si no me equivoco debes utilizar las versiones 1.0.9xxx en adelante para la serie 8800...

incluso puedes utilizar el configurador de las X que trae el mismo controlador... unos pequeños retoques y funka casi-perfecto

espero t haya servido de ayuda

saludos

P.D.: yo tengo los penultimos drivers de nvidia...

----------

## Noss

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bueno, si alguien tiene un c2 duo con overclock y se ha compilado las fuentes a mano como yo, que postee su configuracion del nucleo para comparar 
> 
> saludos.

 

Yo tengo exactamente el mismo conroe que tú, con 4 Gb a 800Mhz y me preguntaba si me puedes pasar los valores que has puesto en la BIOS para sacar tanto rendimiento, de refrigeración me compré un big typhon o algo así se llama, es enorme y de cobre, osea que estoy bien ventilado, además la torre es una gigabyte 3d aurora que viene bien ventilada. Así hacemos pruebas los dos, compilando en gentoo con over....

un saludo![/quote]

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> La utilidad para discos manejados a través de SCSI, SATA incluídos, es sdparm

 

creo que la idea es que el día de mañana blktool lo gestione todo. De cualquier manera en los sata no hay tanto donde meter mano como en los pata de toda la vida.

 *Quote:*   

> No debería de por si aumentar aun más el rendimiendo aprovechando ambas tecnologías?

 

no tengo una respuesta para eso, pero tengo entendido mas o menos lo que comenta 6thpink, cuanto menos "refinado" sea el iosched, mejor. De hecho para discos scsi con TCQ ( o sata con NCQ) se recomienda usar deadline y no anticipatory o cfq. En las listas del kernel hay varias disusiones sobre este tema. 

Lo mejor es probar con bonnie diferentes situaciones de carga con diferentes ioscheds ya que la calidad del driver y el del disco juegan un papel fundamental. Esto ya lo sabréis pero activar uno u otro iosched es realmente trivial, con un :

cat /sys/block/dispositivo/queue/scheduler

noop anticipatory deadline [cfq]

podéis ver el iosched seleccionado para ese dispositivo y simplemente con un :

echo "noop" > /sys/block/dispositivo/queue/scheduler

activáis el iosched noop para ese dispositivo.

saluetes

----------

## zorth

gracias chicos. pues si que se ha ido un poco el hilo... menos mal que noss y gringo lo han remediado en ultima instancia  :Very Happy: 

gringo: gracias por tu aporte. voy a probarlo ahora mismo compilando el nucleo xD

noss: mis memos → 2GB (2x1GB)

F2-8000PHU2-2GBHZ

me costaron en izarmicro.net 255¤ aunque ahora ya han bajado a 235¤. mi equipo, que con el tft asus mv221u me ha salido por 19xx ¤, casi los 2000   :Evil or Very Mad: , lo he comprado mayormente porque llevaba ahorrando la leche de tiempo mientras iba almacenando las isos de juegos que no podia ni oler... hasta ahora xD. asi que cuando esto quede refinado ire por faena. asi pues, aunque en principio por no subir el vcore a las gskill de los 1.8v iniciales que detectaba mi gigabyte dq6 rev3.3 usando el edp? creo que se llama, lo que detecta y regula en auto el voltaje de las memos...... pues me encontraba por windows con unos pantallazos de alucine. las gskill son nativas de 1000 de fsb, 500x2 a 4-4-4-5 y aunque hay quien las tiene como ddr2 800 a 400x8 como ahora mismo las tengo yo con latencias 3-3-4, yo las tengo 4-4-4-5 nativas con 2.2v y van de lujo. 

he llegado a poner el equipo a 8x480 con el micro a 1.35v y las memos a 2.3v, el resto de voltajes por defecto y he jugado horas a stalker sin problemas  :Smile: 

he visto gente que con mi placa y memorias, ha llegado a mas de 500 de fsb pero me da ahora que esto parece funcionar tan bien, a cascar la placa o el micro. las memos no, porque estan fabricadas para eso y 500 es su fsb nativo.

retornando a la config del micro...

alguien tiene un c2 duo sin usar el "   CPU Frequency scaling " ? yo tengo DISABLED en bios el que la misma intente regularme los voltajes, el fsb o el multiplicador a menos para ahorrar temperatura y consumo. sin embargo, el nucleo que tengo ahora funcionando si tiene esta opcion habilitada, ahi mi duda entre otras.

por ulitmo, mi cat /proc/cpuinfo me devuelve que el micro tira a 3.6ghz cuando eso es falso. el fsb esta a 400x8=3200mghz. imagino que no detectara bien los valores del micro. para cuando algo tipo " everest " o "cpu z" en linux ?

bueno, saludos y gracias por compartir informacion.

----------

## Noss

Lo que sería interesante es ver, qué es más efeciente si el NCQ o el io-scheduler que trae linux por defecto.... Por otro lado si la tarea la realizamos con hardware no liberamos al sistema de esa labor y tenemos más recursos disponibles?. Otra pregunta, no hay manera de hacer que linux no use su io-scheduler y use solamente NCQ? Así nos quitaríamos el problema del doble procesado que comentas.... Aunque claro, primero habría que ver si merece la pena el uso de NCQ frente al io-scheduler que usa linux por defecto. Voy a ver si veo algo por la red, si alguno ve alguna comparativa o algo así, que la postee, es interesante.

Un saludo!

http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:jvyYFsJqx4QJ:www.mail-archive.com/linux-ide%40vger.kernel.org/msg05294.html+io-scheduler+linux+NCQ&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=es

----------

## i92guboj

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Lo que sería interesante es ver, qué es más efeciente si el NCQ o el io-scheduler que trae linux por defecto.... Por otro lado si la tarea la realizamos con hardware no liberamos al sistema de esa labor y tenemos más recursos disponibles?. Otra pregunta, no hay manera de hacer que linux no use su io-scheduler y use solamente NCQ? Así nos quitaríamos el problema del doble procesado que comentas.... Aunque claro, primero habría que ver si merece la pena el uso de NCQ frente al io-scheduler que usa linux por defecto. Voy a ver si veo algo por la red, si alguno ve alguna comparativa o algo así, que la postee, es interesante.
> 
> Un saludo!
> 
> http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:jvyYFsJqx4QJ:www.mail-archive.com/linux-ide%40vger.kernel.org/msg05294.html+io-scheduler+linux+NCQ&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=es

 

Linux trae varios de serie. Como decía gringo más arriba

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /sys/block/dispositivo/queue/scheduler 
> 
>  noop anticipatory deadline [cfq] 
> ...

 

El scheduler "noop" es equivalente a no usar scheduler. Así que si quieres hacer tests, puedes usar cualquiera que estés usando, mirar a ver que tal, y luego usar noop para ver como va la cosa.

Normalmente, en operaciones secuenciales, cualquiera, incluído noop, se comportan mejor que cfq en cuanto a tasa sostenida de transferencia. El punto de cfq es que da una mayor sensación de interactividad, que en un desktop es importante. En un servidor, lo más importante es sacar el mayor rendimiento posible. No es importante si la interfaz no es todo lo responsiva que pudiera ser todo el tiempo.

Si encuentras algo sobre NCQ en relación con los linux i/o schedulers, cuéntanos  :Smile: 

----------

## Noss

Ok, voy a buscar info de los io que hay, y ver para que se usa cada uno, y probar a ver cuál me da más rendimiento o sensación de rendimiento

un saludo!

----------

## Noss

bueno pues he encontrado esta info navegando por la red...

```

Capıtulo 4. Administracion de Entrada/Salida

llegar a laultima peticion posible en dicha direccion y despues comenzar en la direccion

opuesta, ademas de que los movimientos del brazo son muy cortos. Esto es parecido a

los movimientos de los elevadores de los edificios, razon por la cual los planificadores

de entrada/salida tambien son conocidos como elevadores.

La fusion de peticiones consiste en fundir 2 o mas peticiones a sectores del disco

adyacentes en una sola peticion. Los discos duros actuales son muy eficientes transfi-

riendo varios sectores adyacentes en una sola operacion; es decir, realizar 3 peticiones

diferentes pero adyacentes, cada una de un solo sector, es mucho menos eficiente que

realizar una sola peticion de 3 sectores.

Todos los planificadores de entrada/salida realizan el ordenamiento y la fusion de

peticiones para obtener un mejor rendimiento global. El favorecer el rendimiento global

del disco, implica desfavorecer el rendimiento para ciertas aplicaciones. Es por esto que

Linux ofrece 4 distintos planificadores de entrada/salida, los cuales realizan otras opera-

ciones y que pueden ser adecuados para distintas cargas de trabajo. Los 4 planificadores

que ofrece Linux son:

Planificador Nulo (No-op scheduler). Realiza solo las 2 operaciones basicas:

ordenamiento y fusion de peticiones.

Planificador con Plazos (Deadline scheduler). Utiliza plazos suaves (no

estrictos) en los que las peticiones son atendidas. Bueno para servidores de bases

de datos.

Planificador Anticipatorio (Anticipatory scheduler). Intenta adivinar

las peticiones posteriores. Es buena opcion en la mayorıa de las cargas de trabajo.

Planificador CFQ (Complete Fairness Queueing). Intenta ofrecer la misma

tasa de transferencia a todas las aplicaciones. Es bueno para el uso en maquinas

de escritorio

```

Así que para el uso que yo hago del pc creo que mejor poner CFQ... Ahora mismo estaba en deadline...

un saludo!

----------

## zorth

vaya hombre.....

pues mira por donde! ayer recompile el nucleo y le quite soporte a cpu-freq para que NO intente bajar ni el voltaje ni la velocidad del micro en estado de poca carga de trabajo y tambien, el I/O scheduler ese, lo puse para probar en deadline cuando lo tenia en cfq.

um..... yo el equipo lo veo igual de rapido asi que imagino que para saber que modo favorece mas, habria que pasarle algunos test a gentoo. PERO CUALES ??????? funcionara bajo vmware alguno ? creo que este finde lo probare ya que mojo menos que las alpargatas de un beduino y tengo tiempo libre xD

saludos.

----------

## Noss

 *zorth wrote:*   

> vaya hombre.....
> 
> pues mira por donde! ayer recompile el nucleo y le quite soporte a cpu-freq para que NO intente bajar ni el voltaje ni la velocidad del micro en estado de poca carga de trabajo y tambien, el I/O scheduler ese, lo puse para probar en deadline cuando lo tenia en cfq.
> 
> um..... yo el equipo lo veo igual de rapido asi que imagino que para saber que modo favorece mas, habria que pasarle algunos test a gentoo. PERO CUALES ??????? funcionara bajo vmware alguno ? creo que este finde lo probare ya que mojo menos que las alpargatas de un beduino y tengo tiempo libre xD
> ...

 

Y por qué le quitas el soporte a cpu-feq?. Si no me equivoco solo baja la velocidad cuando no lo demanda el equipo... Por cierto si pruebas ya contarás experiencias, yo por ahora he subido el micro a 3Ghz sin tocar nada de voltajes y poniendo las memos a 833 creo que era.... Y según el sandra he gando en término medio un 20% de rendimiento. No está nada mal para no tocar V.... LA temperatura del micro en full se pone a 54-55 grados y estamos a 30 grados de temp hambiente donde hago las pruebas, asi que creo que sería fácil apretarlo más. Por cierto a mi cuando hago un cat /proc/cpuinfo me dice que va a 2.400Mhz vamos que se ve que linux no lo detecta bien el cambio de velocidad de FSB en la bios

un saudo

----------

## zorth

vaya! esa temperatura es MUCHA creo yo   :Shocked: 

mucha, me refiero a que no deberia estar tan calentito.... bueno, igual si xD

cuando enciendo el equipo, la torre estaba esta tarde a 25º EXACTOS medidos por las 4 sondas del aerocool gatewatch2 que tengo. segun las sondas del aerocool:

micro a 35º

vga ambiente 48º

memorias 41º

hdd sata0 34º

segun sensors.....

```

jue may 10 20:12:22 CEST 2007

~

zorth Kronos: pts/1: 5 files 1,4Gb-> sensors

it8718-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:       +1.30 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in1:       +2.21 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in2:       +3.30 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in3:       +2.99 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in4:       +0.48 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in5:       +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in6:       +0.03 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in7:       +3.09 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in8:       +3.12 V

fan1:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

temp1:       +47°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = thermistor

temp2:       +35°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = diode

temp3:        -1°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = thermistor

vid:      +0.000 V

```

como ves, el micro lo tengo a 1.35v en BIOS, sin embargo sensors dice que esta a 1.30v

la memoria ddr2 si que coje bien el voltaje porque efectivamente, la tengo a 2.2v en bios.

los fans, los lleva el aerocool asi que es normal que esten a 0 rpms

la placa es correcta la medicion de temperatura, en bios tras horas de estar con el equipo y resetear, suele rondar los 46º~48º

el equipo es un E6600, gigabyte DQ6 rev3.3 (sin ventiladores, heatpipes&disipadores pasivos de serie), y de disipador de cpu un scythe Ninja Plus B con un ventila de 12 girando a 1000rpms.

los ventiladores son:

cpu 1 de 12 a 1000rpms

uno de caja frontal metiendo de 12 a 1100 rpms

uno de caja trasero sacando de 12 a 1200 rpms

uno de caja arriba sacando de 8 a ??? rpms porque no tiene cable amarillo xDDD

uno lateral de caja girando a 2000 rpms el cual lo mismo quito porque toca al NINJA de la cpu y es dificil quitar la tapa lateral si lo necesito.

la caja es una cooler master stacker

el micro lo tengo a 8x400 actualmente, las memorias a 800x2 4-4-4-5 sincronas con la cpu 1:1 → 1600 mghz de ancho de banda

en BIOS tengo desabilitada las opciones relativas al ahorro de energia y que NO intente bajar el multiplicador a x6 por ejemplo, en lugar de a x8 que lo tengo yo o de lo contrario, windows, lo pone a 6x200 si le da la gana para " ahorrar energia ". por eso, en linux he vuelto a dejar el nucleo sin la opcion de power management CPU esa. para que el micro siempre este como en bios lo he configurado  :Smile: 

por cierto! de I/0 scheduler en el kernel, he vuelto a compilarlo con CFQ " solo ", he despicado DEADLINE como soporte. no noto nada en especial por ahora.....

segun los bogomips de cpuinfo ( que te da a ti ? ) →

```

jue may 10 20:22:52 CEST 2007

~

zorth Kronos: pts/1: 5 files 1,4Gb-> cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 3599.993

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 7204.51

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 3599.993

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 7199.92

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

saludos

----------

